

Amazon S3′s PermanentRedirect and cURL error code 51 Problems - wickedmanok
http://webscepter.com/amazon-s3s-permanentredirect-and-curl-error-code-51-problems/

======
JSadowski
It's my experience that wildcard security certificates (like the one amazon
has for _.s3.amazonaws.com) do not work past one level of subdomain. That is
to say a certificate issued to_.example.com will work on www.example.com and
sales.example.com, but not www.sales.example.com or shipping.us.example.com.

